# Childcare Arrangements During School Summer Vacation??



## sam.hibberd (10 mo ago)

Me and my family moved over to Portugal in September of last year. 

My son who is now in full-time nursery will be 1.5 years old when summer comes. His school shuts for the whole month of August and there are no summer programs.

After researching summer programs for babies. I have found that there are none in the vicinity of Lisbon or Cascais where we live. Without a summer program me and my wife will have to spend our whole holiday entitlement for the year just to look after him. This doesn't even include Christmas and Easter.

Does anyone know of any childcare available in this region for the month of August?

Thanks in advance


----------

